# 2019 Georgia Nitro Owners Open Tournament Trail.  UPDATED SCHEDULE



## ReelsAndWheels (Dec 23, 2018)

It's almost time for the kickoff of the 2019 Tournament season.  There have been some changes in the format this season.  We now have an open bracket to allow five non-Nitro teams a chance to qualify for the October Classic.  The trail covers the entire state of Georgia from Seminole to Hartwell.  If you are looking for an affordable team trail that offers you the opportunity to fish a variety of lakes and not just the same lakes over and over again we are the trail for you.  Entry fee is $100.00 per team. 75% payout, 15% to classic pot, and 10% for admin fees such as insurance and permits.  Teams need to fish five of the eight events and be in the top 10 or 5 in there respective brackets to qualify for the Classic. For more information join our Facebook group or contact me at ron@georgianitroowners.com.  I truly hope that you will decide to join us as we strive to be the premier tournament trail in the state of Georgia.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Jan 23, 2019)

Almost time to kick of the 2019 season!! Oil your reels, change your line, sharpen your hooks and join us on Lake West Point February 9, 2019.  We will launch from Southern Harbor Marina.  *Remember this season we have an open bracket to allow non-Nitro teams to qualify for the championship!


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Mar 4, 2019)

Two tournaments down and our next stop is Eufaula for our two day tournament. Come join us April 13th and 14th!  Remember all tournaments are open events.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Mar 27, 2019)

Ya'll be sure to come join us on Lake Eufaula for a two day open tournament.


----------



## GThunter5 (Mar 27, 2019)

I really like yalls schedule this year but we've got t-ball and such - hope to maybe join yall some Time.  seems like a laid back crew


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Apr 17, 2019)

GThunter5 said:


> I really like yalls schedule this year but we've got t-ball and such - hope to maybe join yall some Time.  seems like a laid back crew


Hunter, come join us for any of them you can.  I understand family first.  All these events are opens so just come out when you can.  Good luck with t-ball!!


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Apr 17, 2019)

LAKE HARTWELL OPEN TOURNAMENT!!  Our next tournament is May 4th on lake Hartwell so come join us!!!


----------



## Tarpfisher (Apr 17, 2019)

Can you post the results from eufaula.  I stayed at the lodge with you guys last
Saturday and wonder how you did?

Too bad Sunday’s weather kept most of us off the lake.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Apr 17, 2019)

The weather was rotten on Sunday.  We didn't even attempt it.  Just wasn't safe.  That being said here are the results.  Not much to look at.  Was really a depressing day for most of us.  Hartwell in a couple weeks. Come join us.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (May 2, 2019)

Just a reminder we have another tournament coming up this weekend.  All our events are open to anyone.  Come on out to Tugaloo State Park and join us!


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (May 25, 2019)

Ya'll come on out and join us next weekend.  It's going to be a hot one for sure.  This will be a three fish tournament.


----------



## ReelsAndWheels (Jul 6, 2019)

Ya'll come out and be a part of the hottest tournament of the season. This is an open tournament for all boat brands!!! Hope to see you at Lake Blackshear July 13th!!! For more information about our trail and upcoming events join our Facebook group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/626003267788603/


----------

